# New Nisan Owner



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Hi guys and gals. I just brought home a New 2002 SE-R SPEC-V Yesterday and found the forum today. The car is more for my daughter than me but I do intend to have some fun wih it to. I'm more into Vettes than Ricers but this car is pretty cool. I hope I enjoy this forum as much as the Vette boards I'm on.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Welcome! You should also check out www.b15sentra.net since it's a little more active.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Welcome! You should also check out www.b15sentra.net since it's a little more active. *


Exactly...
Best site for b15's. And welcome. www.thevboard.com is OK too


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Joe Coooool said:


> *Hi guys and gals. I just brought home a New 2002 SE-R SPEC-V Yesterday and found the forum today. The car is more for my daughter than me but I do intend to have some fun wih it to. I'm more into Vettes than Ricers but this car is pretty cool. I hope I enjoy this forum as much as the Vette boards I'm on. *



Welcome, just be careful how you use to word RICER!


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

and how you spell Nissan


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

98 nizmo200sx se said:


> *and how you spell Nissan *


Yeah, I am pretty sure Nissan has two S's in it.







And if you are so "into" Vettes as you say, why the hell did you buy and AUTOMATIC?







They're REAL fun to drive.

You should have bought your daughter one of these instead:










By the way, how old is your daughter? Is she hot?


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *Yeah, I am pretty sure Nissan has two S's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give the guy a chance, cause you know some of us like chevys too


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

I love Chevy's, It's Ford's i hate, and anything with and auto tranny


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Just makin sure, you newbie you


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Hey Guys, lighten up. I'm really sorry I mis-spelled the word Nissan. I promise it will never happen again. And as far as rice goes, It's something I like to eat with butter beans. 

In regards to my Vette I bought an automatic because I'm in the process of turning it into a drag car and if you know anything at all about drag racing it is really all about consistancey. With that said the automatic is the best choice. After I get this Vette paid for I will buya Z06 to road race with. They are two very different autosports.

You can see the times I run with my Vette in my signature. These times are made with a automatic transmission and nothing but bolt-ons. I will smoke any Z06 that is stock 99.9% of the time. 

As far as my daughter goes, you guys can back-off. With being a guy and all myself I know that we are all perverts so you can all just stay away.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Joe Coooool said:


> *
> 
> As far as my daughter goes, you guys can back-off. With being a guy and all myself I know that we are all perverts so you can all just stay away. *


 What the fuck are you talking about? We are all pervs?? and who the fuck wants your daughter? You just joined the forum and assuming stupid shit. What ever guy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

What the fuck are you talking about? We are all pervs?? and who the fuck wants your daughter? You just joined the forum and assuming stupid shit.


Maybe you should read some of the posts above before you go shooting your mouth off. I was asked about my daughter. I was asked her age and if she was hot. I didn't assume anything. It really seems like you have. I've heard that when you assume something it always makes an ASS out of U and ME. You have made an ASS out of yourself but not of me. keep up the good work.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Joe Coooool said:


> *Hey Guys, lighten up. I'm really sorry I mis-spelled the word Nissan. I promise it will never happen again. And as far as rice goes, It's something I like to eat with butter beans.
> 
> In regards to my Vette I bought an automatic because I'm in the process of turning it into a drag car and if you know anything at all about drag racing it is really all about consistancey. With that said the automatic is the best choice. After I get this Vette paid for I will buya Z06 to road race with. They are two very different autosports.
> 
> ...



" *and if you know anything at all about drag racing it is really all about consistancey. With that said the automatic is the best choice. After I get this Vette paid for I will buya Z06 to road race with. They are two very different autosports.* " Wow this dude is a genius! so your "bolt-on" Vette is what, less than half a second faster than a stock Z06, wow *Surgeon General's Warning:* "Smoking stock Z06's is bad for your health. It can lead to getting smoked by 10 second Civic's. Please keep them out of your crack pipe."

Do you have any pictures of your daughter? preferably in thong or a bikini.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Joe Coooool said:


> *What the fuck are you talking about? We are all pervs?? and who the fuck wants your daughter? You just joined the forum and assuming stupid shit.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should read some of the posts above before you go shooting your mouth off. I was asked about my daughter. I was asked her age and if she was hot. I didn't assume anything. It really seems like you have. I've heard that when you assume something it always makes an ASS out of U and ME. You have made an ASS out of yourself but not of me. keep up the good work. *


 Yeah you're right, I had a very bad morning and sorry for blowing up. Maybe you should get to know some of the guys on the forum before shooting your mouth off(I know that I pissed you off), but the questions about your daughter were not serious. That guy is always making little comments like that. And about the last line.....you don't want to go there, But trully sorry for the foul language and rudeness. I should be better than that.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

You guys are brutal. I just bought a nissan, and mis spell the word and say rice and I get nailed pretty hard. I knew it was a jok about my daughter thats why I responded the way I did. Then I get attacked for having an auto in my Vette and then again when I try to defend myslf about why Ibought an auto to start with. I think if you can take a 13.6 sec car and turn it into a 12.1 car with just bolt-ons that is pretty great. I think if you can make a 10.sec civic that is even better. I'm really tryinto get into drag racing at soe of the local 1/8 mile tracks. and when doing bracket racin you need to hae the same launch everytime to you can try to run the same times everytime. thats all i was saying. It is a whole lot easier to do that with an auto than a stick. Now with road racing it is just the opposite. Thats part of th reason I bought this car so I could do a little of that. So how about give this newb a break. I don't know shit about imports but I want to. I love all cars not just V8s or american.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey man, welcome again. You took some shit and still hangin in there. Gotta respect that. What mods do you plan for your daughters spec?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

My daugter has spent many day at the track with me and my Vette which has a corsa system with headers and no cats so it is very loud. The Spec-v is really quiet so she wants to be able to hear the car so I woul have to say exhaust is first and the we will start looking at intakes. My daughter is only 14 1/2 but I found such a good deal on this car I couldn't pass it up. I have done a really good job raising this girl as she is really into cars and racing. I feel that it is the responsability of a man to raise his daughters so that they will not grow up and make some guys life really bad by bitching all the time because he wants to play with cars. I'm ing to turn her into a keeper. She wants the windows tinted also. but after that we wil start doing some drag racing and autocrossing.


----------



## vishvakarman (Apr 21, 2003)

> Do you have any pictures of your daughter? preferably in thong or a bikini.


Yeah way to turn a forum about cars into a forum about girls in bikinis.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Browse the forum and you will find many good suggestions on intakes, exhausts, etc. the spec stock runs in the 15s, but with a few mods and a little work can be running in the 14s and still very reliable.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

My father-in-law did a good job of raising my wife. She knows what year the Stingray left the Vette, and a whole lot more about Am. muscle from the 60's.

But, being a woman, she does tend to bitch if any money goes into my car that isn't for gas, oil changes, or insurance. I got a free prototype MagnaFlow catback, and she complained about the gas that it would take for me to drive to Orange county (Ca) from San Diego!!! 

Try as hard as you want, she will still complain to her man!!!

Sounds like you are doing a good job though! Keep it up!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

CAI - Injen, AEM
Exhausts - GReddy, Mossy/Stromung
Specv
60' 2.10 [email protected]
MODS I/H/E/P/TA/KS/BS/MM


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Joe Coooool said:


> *You guys are brutal. I just bought a nissan, and mis spell the word and say rice and I get nailed pretty hard. I knew it was a jok about my daughter thats why I responded the way I did. Then I get attacked for having an auto in my Vette and then again when I try to defend myslf about why Ibought an auto to start with. I think if you can take a 13.6 sec car and turn it into a 12.1 car with just bolt-ons that is pretty great. I think if you can make a 10.sec civic that is even better. I'm really tryinto get into drag racing at soe of the local 1/8 mile tracks. and when doing bracket racin you need to hae the same launch everytime to you can try to run the same times everytime. thats all i was saying. It is a whole lot easier to do that with an auto than a stick. Now with road racing it is just the opposite. Thats part of th reason I bought this car so I could do a little of that. So how about give this newb a break. I don't know shit about imports but I want to. I love all cars not just V8s or american. *


Blow it off man. I have found out that at many forums, people run their mouth alot when they are talking behind a PC screen. I very highly doubt alot of them have the nads to do it to someone's face though. So relax, try to get some info from these forums, and oh yeah, welcome aboard. Peace.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Hey Joe , come to www.B15sentra.net or www.thevboard.com . This website is full of trolls , and people not knowing WTF they are talking about .


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Corvette auto, lol.  Nothing else needs to be said here


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] the beginning of this thread

welcome joe, congrats on the new spec...its a nice car, def. not a RICE(at last IMO, a rice is a slow car made to look like a rally car, with stickers here, fart muffler, body kit, and no performance)

as for the vette, good stuff..
as for the daughter, not all of us are pervs, and Im no a$$hole when it comes to women

have fun with the car! 
peace


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

OH!!! MY!!! GOD!!! 

Welcome, but damn!!! I would go to another forum. Some of the people on here are a-----s. Sorry you had to deal with all that s--- already. Great choice going with the Spec-V. I'm sure that vette will tear most, if not all of your asses on here. You talk about "ricers", you guys are all acting like a bunch of ricers. A fast car is a fast car, no matter what.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

CrshDriver said:


> *OH!!! MY!!! GOD!!!
> 
> A fast car is a fast car, no matter what. *


You cant argue with that..if it beats you, its a noteworthy car, no matter what


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

germex said:


> *Blow it off man. I have found out that at many forums, people run their mouth alot when they are talking behind a PC screen. I very highly doubt alot of them have the nads to do it to someone's face though. *


Can't agree more. See this all to often. 99% of this kids would not even talk to me let alone talk shit to me... That goes for most people. The computer makes them feel like superman. Let them get there nuts off...


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

welcome to the board . dont worry about the shit talking thier just jealous that they cant afford a vette.


----------

